# Malawi Bloat?



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

I got a new peacock the other day (not sure what kind, probably a hybrid.) and he was looking very thin and his stomach looked sunken in. Well now 4 days later he is looking very fat, he is the most voracious eater in the tank though. Can malawi bloat set in that fast or is he just fat from eating a ton of food? Thanks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

He may be overeating. I've had this problem in the past with fish I've picked up that were on the thin side. You've still got him in QT, right? (If not, you should have him in QT - never add an emaciated fish to the main tank.)

Cut back on his food. Feed smaller amounts, and you might try adding some epsom salt at 1 cup per 100G.

I've never seen a fish regain weight in that short of an amount of time, but I don't overfeed, so it's impossible to say what would happen if I did.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> He may be overeating. I've had this problem in the past with fish I've picked up that were on the thin side. You've still got him in QT, right? (If not, you should have him in QT - never add an emaciated fish to the main tank.)
> 
> Cut back on his food. Feed smaller amounts, and you might try adding some epsom salt at 1 cup per 100G.
> 
> I've never seen a fish regain weight in that short of an amount of time, but I don't overfeed, so it's impossible to say what would happen if I did.


No I dont have him in QT. I didnt know I should have had him in QT (im still learning). He wasnt that thin, just a tiny bit on the thin side. I don't over feed but he seems to be the quickest and always eats most of the food.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You always need to QT new fish. Always...

This is a good example of why. If this fish is sick, your other fish are exposed.

In this case, I would fast them all for a couple of days, and use the epsom salt preventatively. It could be that he's just making up for lost time, but to noticeably gain weight within a week isn't that common, so watch the tank for other signs of bloat...White stringy feces, reclusive behaviour...

There are always fish that are just pigs, too. But, fish like this usually get their share, whether anyone else does or not. Was he housed with other fish at the LFS? Were they on the thin side, too?


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> You always need to QT new fish. Always...
> 
> This is a good example of why. If this fish is sick, your other fish are exposed.
> 
> ...


It was housed with a lot of other peacocks, I didnt notice any of them looking skinny, but I didnt notice that he looked skinny either until I got him home. How long do you QT fish for? I have 10 fish coming in the mail tomorrow that I ordered from Livefishdirect.com. I need to QT all of these fish?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I QT wild fish for a month, tank raised fish should be quarantined for at least two weeks.

What size tank is this?

What will be the full stock list once these fish arrive?


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> I QT wild fish for a month, tank raised fish should be quarantined for at least two weeks.
> 
> What size tank is this?
> 
> What will be the full stock list once these fish arrive?


The tank is 75g.

The full stock list one these fish arrive will be (including the current fish)-

1- Eureka Red Jake
1- Taiwan Reef
1- Sunshine Peacock Benga Yellow
1- Flametail Ngara
1- Ahli Electric Blue
1- Fireline Mloto
1-Aulonocara Rubescens
1- Otopharynx lithobates Yellow Blaze
1- Red Spot Nyassae 
1- Deep water hap
1- Yellow lab (current)
3- Peacocks (unidentified, probably hybrids, bought locally)


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I take it you're going for an all male tank. :wink:

Make sure you remove any potential females should you identify them.

I would definitely set up a QT.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> I take it you're going for an all male tank. :wink:
> 
> Make sure you remove any potential females should you identify them.
> 
> I would definitely set up a QT.


Yep, all male tank.

How big of a tank would I need to QT 10 2-3" fish?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Big... 

You might pull it off with a bare bones 40G breeder with no territories to fight over...

That's a really large fish load to add at once, too, so watch your water parameters!


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> You always need to QT new fish. Always...
> 
> This is a good example of why. If this fish is sick, your other fish are exposed.
> 
> ...


How much epsom salt should be used and for how long?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

cichlidaholic said:


> Cut back on his food. Feed smaller amounts, and you might try adding some epsom salt at 1 cup per 100G.


There's your dosage! :wink:

Just maintain the level in the tank for a week or so. If you do water changes, only replace the amount of epsom salt applicable to the amount of water you remove and replace.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> cichlidaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Cut back on his food. Feed smaller amounts, and you might try adding some epsom salt at 1 cup per 100G.
> ...


Oops. Guess I missed that before.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

Is epsom salt better to use than aquarium salt? Is the price the reason most people use epsom salt?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Epsom salt does not replace aquarium salt.

Epsom salt serves as a mild laxative and analgesic, so it's a good preventative when you suspect bloat, since it "flushes" the gastrointestinal tract of the fish.

It's not something you want to maintain in your tank forever.

Salt is good for healing wounds and treating external parasites, such as ich.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> Epsom salt does not replace aquarium salt.
> 
> Epsom salt serves as a mild laxative and analgesic, so it's a good preventative when you suspect bloat, since it "flushes" the gastrointestinal tract of the fish.
> 
> ...


Epsom salt is good for healing wounds and treating external parasites or aquarium salt?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Epsom salt is a laxative and analgesic. It won't cure internal parasites, but the laxative qualities serve as a preventative for bloat.

Aquarium salt (or plain old salt) is good for treating wounds and external parasites.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> Epsom salt is a laxative and analgesic. It won't cure internal parasites, but the laxative qualities serve as a preventative for bloat.
> 
> Aquarium salt (or plain old salt) is good for treating wounds and external parasites.


Can aquarium salt and epsom salt be used simultaneously? How much aquarium salt should be added for wounds/parasites? (just for future reference)


----------



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

Cichlidaholic, when u say one cup per 10 Gallon, how big a cup should that be........ Would a tablespoon per gallon be sufficient?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Epsom Salt and Aquarium salt, (sodium chloride) can be used together. In addition to working as a laxative and mild pain killer Epsom salt will raise the GH. Both should be dissolved first and added gradually over several hours time.

As far as dosage goes for the Aquarium Salt: that varies depending on what you are treating. 
If you're using it to detoxify nitrite you want to go with a relatively small amount: one TEAspoon per ten gallons. 
If you're treating Ick then you'll use more: 2-3 tablespoons per five gallons with heat and 4-5 tablespoons per five gallons without heat.



> Cichlidaholic, when u say one cup per 10 Gallon, how big a cup should that be........ Would a tablespoon per gallon be sufficient?


  Yikes! Add a '0' to that ten gallons to make 100--that's what Kim said! 
ANd to answer you question it breaks down to roughly 1 TABLEspoon per five gallons. 

Robin


----------



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

Shucks......I don't know how I overlooked that. My mistake. Sorry for the oversight.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh I am so glad I really did say 100! :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok so the fish I originally thought might have a problem is fine, he was just fat from overstuffing himself it seems. Now I have another fish who I am worried about. I noticed last night that my livingstonii wasnt eating and he had white stringy feces, aside from that he is acting completely normal i.e. he is very active and swimming around a lot. I am going to isolate him but I am now worried about the rest of the tank. I saw in another thread that you suggested Jungle anti-parasitic food cichlidaholic, is this my best bet for trying to ensure that the rest of the tank doesnt get bloat?


----------

